# Where to buy quenelle spoons?



## jess scott

I've been looking for some good quenelle spoons, but can't find anything on the internet. Live in Boston, anyone know a place that sells them?


----------



## jellly

Do you have World Market stores in Boston? I had the same problem finding quenelle spoons last year, but I was able to finally find the perfect shaped spoon for me at World Market. They sell for $2 or $3 each and have a nice, sturdy handle and the rounded bowl that makes quenelling ice cream very easy.


----------



## dobzre

http://www.mainesupply.net/Susannah-1810-Stainless-Steel-Flatware-p1649.html

I use these.


----------



## jimmywad

I just use a standard dessert spoon


----------



## jcakes

Not local, but you can buy from JBPrince in NY (online, their service is excellent) or you can buy an oval shaped disher.  You might be able to see if Eastern Bakers Supply has anything in stock, but if they have to order it, they'd be getting it from NY most likely...


----------



## rat

I wish quenelles would just go away, bought a great ice cream scoop that makes great ones. I save myself about 20 seconds on every plate. Just saying. I also have in my bag of tricks a square ice cream scoop that is great to use when you want to see people scratching their heads.


----------



## sparkle47

I use my mother-in-law's 130 year old silver dessert spoons, they have an ideal bowl shape. Using anything else produces very average results. For me, anyway!


----------



## dobzre

"For me, the quenelle, the oval, egg-shape that is (not the dumpling), when it is properly spooned, it's shape is a display of finesse and knowledge of technique. A quenelle  can be a sweet or a savory item, it doesn't matter. It takes a skilled hand to deliver it consistently." ~Francisco Migoya


----------



## towncutler

Try Town Cutler in San Francisco. TONS of spoons for quenelleing and saucing.

http://www.towncutler.com/Town_Cutler/Town_Cutler.html


----------



## lucia86

which one did you buy for ice cream quenelles?


----------



## dobzre

PM me your address, I just bought a bunch. I'll send you one.


----------



## passtheapron

It's a right of passage stealing your first quenelle spoon. I wish I was kidding... That being said, the spoon's worth is in the hand of the user. Find one that works for you.  I personally like a wide base with a pointed end.  And yes, I found it at a restaurant.


----------



## chefinator

sparkle47 said:


> I use my mother-in-law's 130 year old silver dessert spoons, they have an ideal bowl shape. Using anything else produces very average results. For me, anyway!


Just bought an old silver spoon from an antique shop and it seems to stick when I go to let the quenelle off the spoon no matter how hot it is. Was wondering could it be that it has lots of patina and it doesn't feel as smooth as my other spoons. was wondering if your spoon is smooth and polished?


----------



## chefpeon

Ha....really? For me, a quenelle spoon has always been.....a spoon. There are some I like better than others, and for me, quenelling has always been matter of technique rather than the shape of the tool. That said, I personally hate the shape of quenelles and don't do it often. I AM interested in the square scoop though! That sounds cool.


----------



## veronporter

Thrift stores and eBay are your best friend here. 

For the people who say the spoon doesn't matter; I would love to see your rocher's. While it is possible to make a perfect rocher with any spoon, it takes incredible skill. Even with an ideal spoon(and perfectly tempered/well made ice cream; an often overlooked component of great a rocher) it can still be very tough to get absolutely perfect(no seam, nice defined tip, perfectly round, no "tail").


----------



## chefinator

chefpeon said:


> Ha....really? For me, a quenelle spoon has always been.....a spoon. There are some I like better than others, and for me, quenelling has always been matter of technique rather than the shape of the tool. That said, I personally hate the shape of quenelles and don't do it often. I AM interested in the square scoop though! That sounds cool.


Sorry but the shape of the spoon is really important and IMO is the second most important part in making a rocher or one handed quenelle. Without a good ice cream even the best spoon won't get you a properly formed quenelle.


----------



## Iceman

I guess I'm with Peon on this idea. _"Ha....really? For me, a quenelle spoon has always been.....a spoon."_ I'm not calling anyone out here for what is important. I just think it's not so much as big a deal as others do. I do find it cool though that some people take such pride in their work. I'm not sure, but I think there are two(2) other threads going on that are about "quenelle spoons". WOW. I'm on a break right now from cooking at a church shelter. I think I'm gonna make some butter quenelles using the spoons that I've got in my bag; plastic spoons from _Wendy's_.


----------



## chefpeon

> Sorry but the shape of the spoon is really important and IMO is the second most important part in making a rocher or one handed quenelle. Without a good ice cream even the best spoon won't get you a properly formed quenelle.


Whatever works for you. As IceMan reiterated, some of us can quenelle with almost anything. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## chefinator

Yeah and I can quenelle with a fork. would love to see what you consider a good quenelle. Until than your input is not needed. This thread was started to talk about where and what spoons to buy. Thanks tho.


----------



## chefpeon

> Yeah and I can quenelle with a fork. would love to see what you consider a good quenelle. Until than your input is not needed. This thread was started to talk about where and what spoons to buy. Thanks tho.


Don't get your panties in a wad there, sweetie. I did say in my original post that some spoons work better than others. If you're buying some fancy "quenelle spoon", that's your business. I found many suitably shaped spoons for 10 cents apiece at the thrift store.

I need a time machine so that I can go back 24 years and re-quenelle all those quenelles that I didn't quenelle properly because I didn't have a proper quenelle spoon. While I'm at it, I'll go back to culinary school so I can re-live that oh-so-fresh feeling of "I just graduated and I know everything". Gosh I miss those days. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## Iceman

In all reality ... I don't think you can quenelle with a fork ... more power to you if you can though. I'd love to see it. Can you do us the big favor and make a _YouTube_ video of it please?!? * > *


----------



## chefinator

chefpeon said:


> Don't get your panties in a wad there, sweetie. I did say in my original post that some spoons work better than others. If you're buying some fancy "quenelle spoon", that's your business. I found many suitably shaped spoons for 10 cents apiece at the thrift store.
> 
> I need a time machine so that I can go back 24 years and re-quenelle all those quenelles that I didn't quenelle properly because I didn't have a proper quenelle spoon. While I'm at it, I'll go back to culinary school so I can re-live that oh-so-fresh feeling of "I just graduated and I know everything". Gosh I miss those days. :lol:


You said you could quenelle with almost anything. Yet you say you go to thrift shoPs and such for spoons, if you could do a quenelle with anything than why bother. I have gotten amazing quenelle spoons for free, work, my house and family. I'm not saying you need a "fancy spoon" to do a proper quenelle, but what I did state is that you want a certain size and shape. All I said was I would like to see what you consider is a good quenelle since you are some type of quenelle master, no need to get so defensive.

Now if you want to derail this conversation with worthless remarks than be my guest. Whatever makes you sleep at night sweetie.


----------



## chefpeon

> You said you could quenelle with almost anything. Yet you say you go to thrift shoPs and such for spoons, if you could do a quenelle with anything than why bother. I have gotten amazing quenelle spoons for free, work, my house and family. I'm not saying you need a "fancy spoon" to do a proper quenelle, but what I did state is that you want a certain size and shape. All I said was I would like to see what you consider is a good quenelle since you are some type of quenelle master, no need to get so defensive.
> 
> Now if you want to derail this conversation with worthless remarks than be my guest. Whatever makes you sleep at night sweetie.


Ok, yeah, I'm not the one who's defensive. But whatever. I'm not really into this drama crap, so this is my last word on the subject. My basic point is really to say that you don't really need a "quenelle spoon". There's equipment worth spending money on, and there's equipment that's NOT worth spending money on. A "quenelle spoon" is one of those things. You can get a spoon that fits your needs at a thrift store for 10 cents. How much do they charge for a "quenelle spoon"? Bet it's more than 10 cents.

Also, your attitude sucks. Pull that "your input is not needed" crap on an exec and see how far that gets you. I'd like a front row seat for that.....with a large popcorn please.


----------



## chefinator

chefpeon said:


> Ok, yeah, I'm not the one who's defensive. But whatever. I'm not really into this drama crap, so this is my last word on the subject. My basic point is really to say that you don't really need a "quenelle spoon". There's equipment worth spending money on, and there's equipment that's NOT worth spending money on. A "quenelle spoon" is one of those things. You can get a spoon that fits your needs at a thrift store for 10 cents. How much do they charge for a "quenelle spoon"? Bet it's more than 10 cents.
> 
> Also, your attitude sucks. Pull that "your input is not needed" crap on an exec and see how far that gets you. I'd like a front row seat for that.....with a large popcorn please.


You clearly are getting defensive as All I said is that I would like to see what you think is a good quenelle, than you start going off. If you wanted to put in your two cents you could have said I get my spoons at a thrift shop and left it at that. But instead you have to start praising yourself saying you could do it with anything. If they specifically make quenelle spoons which are sold like crazy, and top restaurants in the world using specific spoons for their quenelles than there is clearly some reason behind it.

I think you need an little attitude adjustment and get off your pedistool. You don't need to tell me how my attitude is, I'm not a child sweetie. Now as this thread has been derailed so far off topic ( which is why I am here ) I guess I am done.


----------



## chefpeon

Pedistool! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## chefinator

chefpeon said:


> Pedistool! :lol:


I love it when it comes down to a spelling bee. Thanks for proving my point, your PEDESTAL just got a little higher. Like I said, whatever makes u sleep at night sweetie.


----------



## cheflayne

This thread has ceased to be constructive and has degenerated into behavior that is not simpatico with the origins of these forums which was the sharing of knowledge and ideas among culinary minded individuals, therefore it is locked.


----------

